# Bolens G14



## archyb2

Sixchows or others
I just looked at a FMC BOLENS G14,not pretty but not all beat up either, it looks to be all there with a mower deck, the motor (Tecumseh) is very tired (blows oil so bad he has a jug riged up to catch it)has rebuilt starter, 3 spd trans with low & hi range,tires look good,he says it still cuts just fine but goes through a lot of oil, asking price of $ 250.00Cdn. I think the price is good but have no idea what I might be getting into with that motor or cost of repairing
Thanx for any input
Archie


----------



## guest2

Archie
You could probably find a good used engine for around $150-$200? So ask yourself is the tractor worth $450-$500 if if the engine was in better shape? There is one now on ebay that looks nice with a front balde and tiller with a "buy it now" of $750.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4316390936&rd=1


----------



## archyb2

*Bolens*

Sixchows
I saw that one but taking into account the exchange rate it would be around $1100 Cdn & this one is within 15 miles of me
Any idea what yrs they were produced
Archie


----------



## aguysmiley

Personally, I think my upper limit on that would be $100 American. Not sure how that translates to Canadian. I guess I'm biased, but Tecumseh engines really scare me...especially ones that blow that much oil.


----------



## guest2

Archy
They were made from 73-78. The G14 is just about the same as a 1050 except for the engine. You could probably get a 1050, 1053, or 1054 with a wisconsin tra-10d if you keep looking.
I can't imagine hooking up a jug to catch the oil, I guess he just doesn't want to face the reality that it probably at least needs rings, so he'll just run it until it doesn't run at all.


----------



## aegt5000

Archy..
You’re right about considering how close the tractor is to you.
It can get really expensive ($600-$700 USD) to ship one of these
any real distance. But I think you’re looking at an expensive problem
with this G14. If the engine is that bad, it says a lot about how the
entire tractor was maintained. I would keep watching eBay, there 
are a lot of Bolens tractors in the northern US states. Road trips to 
pick up a tractor can be fun. If you are patient and keep checking 
I’m sure you’ll be able to find a nice one that you can just clean up 
and use.


----------



## aegt5000

Archy…
I don’t know how far Chippewa Falls, Wisconsin is from you but 
here is a decent looking Bolens 1220 that’s being offered on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4316137680&rd=1


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by archyb2 _
> *Sixchows or others
> I just looked at a FMC BOLENS G14,not pretty but not all beat up either, it looks to be all there with a mower deck, the motor (Tecumseh) is very tired (blows oil so bad he has a jug riged up to catch it)has rebuilt starter, 3 spd trans with low & hi range,tires look good,he says it still cuts just fine but goes through a lot of oil, asking price of $ 250.00Cdn. I think the price is good but have no idea what I might be getting into with that motor or cost of repairing
> Thanx for any input
> Archie *


think you could get the price down? If you could drop $100 off, I would run with it. It IS real close. For the shipping charge for a nicer tractor, you could probably rebuild that motor. Me? I would probably pay $100-$150 us for something like that. Maybe a little more if it came with some attachments.


----------



## guest2

Archy
The 1220 is also a tecumseh (12hp) like aguysmiley said probably not the best engine bolens ever used, but like anything else if it was taken care of should work OK. 
The 1220 was only made for one year 69. There was also a 1225 same tractor but hydro with the locking knob on the left rear wheel.


----------



## guest2

Guess I should have looked at the 1220 before commenting on it Originally they are 12 hp tecumseh. This one had the engine replaced with a 14hp tecumseh. Probably easier to find a 14 hp engine since it was used for more years. A 1220 as original as this with the correct engine would be a nice collector piece.


----------



## guest2

One other thing.... The seller of this 1220, bolensboy, (Brian Crotty) is a nice guy to do business with. I've bought a few things from him and his descriptions are always honest and shipping is always quick. 

Check out his website.... www.bolensboy.com


----------



## aguysmiley

Sixchows

I've never come across that site before. How long has it been up and running?


----------



## aegt5000

It's my first time there too.
Has it been up for long ?


----------



## guest2

I found it last year when I bought a few things from him and did a search on "bolensboy" There are a few bolensboys on ebay but when I saw chippewa falls, I remembered his website.
Did you guys read the story about his dad's 1556?


----------



## aegt5000

It’s great his grandfather was able to hunt the 1556 down.
Having a running tractor for that long must really be nice.
I heard there’s some guy who has had a 67 / 1050 since it
was new but you can’t believe everything you hear. 

sixchows and aguysmiley…
Hearing George has 23 tractors and now this guy having had
20, I can’t help but feel like we’re slacking off.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *sixchows and aguysmiley…
> Hearing George has 23 tractors and now this guy having had
> 20, I can’t help but feel like we’re slacking off. *



Come on!! Get out there, you have tractors to buy!!!


----------



## aguysmiley

Yeah, I kinda felt ashamed of myself when I read about all those tractors. All I can say is I'm up to the challenge.


----------



## guest2

And what did I say the last time??!!!
Everytime I think I'm out...........


----------

